# how much to advertise in a magazine?



## WORKSMART07 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: marketing on myspace*

Hello community.. I wanted to know if anyone here knows how much it would be to advertise in magazines and if so, what are the best magazines to help me expand my T-shirt entity?


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: marketing on myspace*



WORKSMART07 said:


> Hello community.. I wanted to know if anyone here knows how much it would be to advertise in magazines and if so, what are the best magazines to help me expand my T-shirt entity?


Different Magazines have different rates for advertising. Depends on distribution, size, quality, etc.

The best magazine to advertise in would be dependent on the style you are selling and your market audience.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also check the information posted here in the magazines search of the forums:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/magazines/


----------



## WORKSMART07 (May 18, 2007)

thanks a million...


----------

